# RAF Chipping Warden - March 09



## Newage (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi All
well carrying on the single post reports, myself and Fluffy(AKA Cockney Boy) took a trip up to the former RAF Chipping Warden, We were looking for a different type of Stanton shelter but more of that later.

RAF Chipping Warden opened in 1941 and closed in 1946, it was a Bomber base and part of 92Grp.
It had 3 concrete runways, and a total of 2929 personal, and hard standings for 30 heavy bombers.

The first thing on the list of things to see was an Oakington pill box (Which Cockney boy said was just over that fence) Well over the fence we went, round a small lane, got to farm field the turned back.

OK so where is the Bloody thing. Then my highly trained concrete spotting eye balls struck gold (well grey anyway).This is shot form the other side of the footpath 







Just over the road from this is a T1 or T2 Hanger (not sure which type)






Anyway after this we set off to try and find the Stanton shelter/Battle HQ odd ball. my concrete RADAR was on max so after crashing through a few bushes we found it.






This is the entrance, There are 3 shelters joined together in an "L" shape, there are 3 enterances and all the roof holes are also there.
Extra brick rooms have been built at the apex of the "L".
















There is talk on other forums that this place is the airfield Battle HQ but I'm not sure.
Anyway after getting out of the woods and standing on the single track road my concrete RADAR went "PING".

Hey Cockney Boy come and have a look at this, looks like an anti aircraft pit.
How the hell did you see that he says.
Concrete RADAR mate.











OK next up, we spotted another Stanton shelter, but this one is a gem as it has seats inside.
Neither of us have ever seen anything like this before.






This last shot is of a perry track leading off across a field.






We need to go back again to this place and see what else is there, but for now thanks for
looking, there are a few more pictures on my FlickR page, as ever all comments are welcome. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157616341073422/


Cheers Newage & Fluffy (AKA Cockney Boy)


----------



## krela (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice, interesting Stantons!


----------



## tom83 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great report Newage, looks like you had one of those days were everywhere you turn you find something interesting to look at. They are the best days.

Cracking report, On my to do list


----------



## Newage (Apr 6, 2009)

*Stanton block*

Cheers Mate

The pictures do not do justice to the size of the shelters, tis an odd ball.

Newage


----------



## jonney (Apr 6, 2009)

Once again a great report guys. Looks like a great day was had by one and all.


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 6, 2009)

Great pic.


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh, nice one Newage.

Know this one quite well,drove that lane where the Stantons are twice a day for 4 years. 

Haven't been out there for a while though (yet another on the list to do).

A mate of mine was brought up in that area and has promised me a look around the crew barracks in a wood just outside Chippy.

Madly enough,making a delivery to Aston Le Walls tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooh, the stanton's are great...agree with Dumptyboy, that's a superb pic.
Really interesting finds.


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Fantastic shots Newage I love airfields. Luckily we have loads of em down my way.


----------



## ww2nut (Apr 7, 2009)

the Stantons are in incredible condition sure you didn't visit in a time machine! i can almost hear the air raid sirens! great photos, great post, cheers


----------

